# To salt or not to salt? That is the question.



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've heard guys who swear by salting, and others who say to never put salt on a fur you plan to put up.

So... when it comes to fur you plan to sell, or at least keep looking good, is salt OK, or a big no no? Also, what are your thoughts on Borax?

Looking forward to hearing from you guys with fur handling experience.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Theres no logical reason to salt hides your going to market unless it makes a fella "feel good". I have air dried hides hang'in on the wall that were put up 20 years ago, and their fine.

The only time I would salt a hide or cape is if the daytime temps. were hot and I was not coming in from the hunt for a few days. That being the case---I would salt it as soon as I could and keep it in a cool place.

Borax is kinda like a dry perservative and IMO is also a "feel good" thing. Some fellas in wetter areas will rub borax around the face, ears and front legs to help those places on the hide dry. I know a fellow trapper that rubs borax on hides after he's done fleshing and then puts the critter on the board fur side out instead of drying skin out then turning. To each his own---I don't bother with he stuff. Between hunt'in, skinn'in and work---I have enough to do without taking extra steps on my furs that don't mean squat.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

So true Cat, the only thing I've ever salted was my wolverine which I was mailing out to the south and didn't have much confidence in the postal system so was just a safety precaution, I've some cased marten's in the shop that were done up 25yr's. ago.


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

Salting is the first step in hide tanning, streaching and air drying is fine for some personal wall hanger skins as long as odor is not a problem. Salt drying is a must to preserve the skin so that it can be tanned at a later date without baterial damage to hair roots. This insures that soft leather skins will retain the hair without it coming out


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a question. Down at the slaughter house the hides that come off the cows are all laid out on a cement floor that had salt spread on it. then as each layer of skins are laid out another layer of salt. I am guessing it is a way to perserve before going to be tanned.

Another....I know those who have put up fur just dried like I do on. However when left hanging around for a year of so bugs get into the hide and chew it up leaving a holy hide. So Rick and Dave..have you ever had problems with that ? Or is it just a midwest thing ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

These are the three Pine Marten that I was talking about, dug


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So just dried and put up...that is amazing. Honestly I have heard and had them eaten up not sure by what...but they were full of holes.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

If your going to have any fur tanned down the road, salt the pelts for preserving the leather and the fur follicles. This is the best way to keep them from rotting and it also keeps the bugs away from them.

Borax is a preservative dryer agent and will draw moisture out of thick meaty areas. This is why it's always mentioned to use around the ears and head area and paws for those not quite educated enough or want to take the time to work these areas clean.

Any pelt that is years old and has not had any kind of action taken, salting or borax, to help the moisture out of it, they will just fall apart at a tannery, just enjoy them the way they are now and save your self the dollars for tanning.
Also don't try to re-hydrate these old pelts to salt them, it's a lost cause, age is not a good thing for unprepared pelts.

This being said pelts when not salted or boraxed can be frozen and stored for many years in a freezer if done correctly, the difference is that your not letting any fresh air or bacteria to build on the pelt. These pelts should be prepped for tanning, meaning fleshed and put up to dry. Then frozen and then wrapped in paper or plastic after frozen, not before.

Any one seeing small bugs on their pelts or small casings should have the pelts gassed or sprayed to stop the infestation of others.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

GritGuy said:


> If your going to have any fur tanned down the road, salt the pelts for preserving the leather and the fur follicles. This is the best way to keep them from rotting and it also keeps the bugs away from them.
> 
> Borax is a preservative dryer agent and will draw moisture out of thick meaty areas. This is why it's always mentioned to use around the ears and head area and paws for those not quite educated enough or want to take the time to work these areas clean.
> 
> ...


Good bit of information, never have got into the tanning part of hides but always am interested in reading about the processes.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Grit....

How long can they last with just being air dried ? Such as us trappers do.

Hey Hassell you should not have a target on the side of your out building.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Thanks Grit....
> 
> How long can they last with just being air dried ? Such as us trappers do.
> 
> Hey Hassell you should not have a target on the side of your out building.


OH you seen him, he's the night shift guard and not suppose to show himself and catch thieves.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Bet he is sooo secretive he is not even on payroll. Looks like you might have a mouse in that other building though ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Bet he is sooo secretive he is not even on payroll. Looks like you might have a mouse in that other building though ?


 Theirs no mice around cause the raccoon hound takes care of them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh, my mistake. You need to start feeding that ol hound if he is resorting to catching mice to eat.

Hey God made a new critter called a cat.

How does that tent hold up for you ?? I thought about getting one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ahh, my mistake. You need to start feeding that ol hound if he is resorting to catching mice to eat.
> 
> Hey God made a new critter called a cat.
> 
> How does that tent hold up for you ?? I thought about getting one.


 OH you mean my covered greenhouse!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh, again my mistake.

How much of a jump does your house give you in the spring ? I always thought I would like to have one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ahhh, again my mistake.
> 
> How much of a jump does your house give you in the spring ? I always thought I would like to have one.


 Not so much a jump but cost savings, she starts 1200 plants from seed so if you bought them from the nursery you could imagine what that would cost you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh ok got it. Yes I can see the savings at 15.00 a flat with 32 plants you roughly save over 600.00 a year. What do you generally get going in the house ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ahh ok got it. Yes I can see the savings at 15.00 a flat with 32 plants you roughly save over 600.00 a year. What do you generally get going in the house ?


 Pretty well anything that requires a 90 day + growing time, melons, peppers, broc, cauli, etc.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Got ya...I have a problem with Broc. I can get nice plants but very little heads...not even worth planting ?? Peppers too...Nice plants small peppers half the size in the store ??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Got ya...I have a problem with Broc. I can get nice plants but very little heads...not even worth planting ?? Peppers too...Nice plants small peppers half the size in the store ??


Dinner plate size broc., we get our bell's that weigh over a lb. and 6# cauli..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I finally got a few Jalapeno's. Once it cooled down a bit they started to grow, my poblano's are just around the corner also.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok Rick.....you can pm me your secrets !! That is amazing !! what are you doing that I am not ???? My plants look GREAT they are big tall huge leaves and no heads, kinda like some of our leaders. My bells I left em go till fall and they were about the size of a goose egg.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Ok Rick.....you can pm me your secrets !! That is amazing !! what are you doing that I am not ???? My plants look GREAT they are big tall huge leaves and no heads, kinda like some of our leaders. My bells I left em go till fall and they were about the size of a goose egg.


 Thats why I put the pics. where I did so we can get back on the forum topic, no problem sharing but I have no secrets, we have all winter to plan out your garden strategy. HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Rick, I will be getting back with you. Need to change your name to mr Greenjeans. And I am going to be following your lead !

Where did we leave off...oh yes.

No need to salt hide if drying the proper way. This is what I and most trappers do. CC gave his method and I agree with his. Hassell shared his fisher hides that have lasted for quite some time and still look good. Taxi showed us hides with holes and that ment larva that were eating, moth I am guessing. We heard that long term storage can lead to hide cracking and damage due to rot and bugs. Most of my hides stay skin out and or split cases like beaver and are sent the the tannery or I may try them myself this year.

So I guess it depends on what you are planning to do with them.

Throw a little salt over your shoulder and clean up the mess later.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Thank you Rick, I will be getting back with you. Need to change your name to mr Greenjeans. And I am going to be following your lead !
> 
> Where did we leave off...oh yes.
> 
> ...


 I looked inside those MARTEN and never seen no cracked or split on the hide, pulled on the fur and was still tight, with such high humidity here I would have thought they would have been in worse shape .


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm I agree. I wonder how they would tan out then ? How did you have them stored ? Cedar chest or the likes ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hmm I agree. I wonder how they would tan out then ? How did you have them stored ? Cedar chest or the likes ?


Just in a not sealed cardboard box, mice never bothered them as few things they did like in there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The mice recognized them and feared them..lol

Did you trap them


----------

